# Another 365 Down



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 22, 2005)

As the New Year approaches, what are some things you did this year that:
a) you'd like to continue and, perhaps, improve upon,
b) you hope you never do voluntary or forced again and
c) you'd like to change in your art?


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> As the New Year approaches, what are some things you did this year that:
> a) you'd like to continue


 
a.Attend as many seminar as schools as I can afford



> you hope you never do voluntary or forced again


 a. Work an 18 hr shift.



> you'd like to change in your art?


 
a. Nothing...


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 22, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> As the New Year approaches, what are some things you did this year that:
> a) you'd like to continue and, perhaps, improve upon,
> b) you hope you never do voluntary or forced again and
> c) you'd like to change in your art?


 
a. training in wado-ryu. This is one wonderful art
b. working overtime on sundays. it sux 
c. learn some grappling. I always lost sparring matches to bjj guys.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 22, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> As the New Year approaches, what are some things you did this year that:
> a) you'd like to continue and, perhaps, improve upon,


 
my level of physical conditioning



			
				OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> b) you hope you never do voluntary or forced again


 
I'm good with everything



			
				OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> and
> c) you'd like to change in your art?


 
Revise the approach to The Basics of Seiei Kan but I don't have the authority to do that.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 22, 2005)

I would like to continue to xpose the art I am in to more of the wols inthe next year

I hope my plant foot never comes out from under me again while in a sparring session and if it dose my chin stays on my chest ( the floor can't take too many dings from my head beor it breaks)

I wish all people that claim to practice and teach my art would be a little more friendly with each other and stop all the political BS


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 27, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> As the New Year approaches, what are some things you did this year that:
> a) you'd like to continue and, perhaps, improve upon,


Being peaceful and minimizing stress



			
				OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> b) you hope you never do voluntary or forced again


Drink


			
				OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> and
> c) you'd like to change in your art?


If I could, I'd slightly shift the focus from competition over toward the art, itself a bit.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 27, 2005)

Dieting and losing the extra pounds forever

Get into a agrument over the Arts

That everybody could just get along

Terry


----------

